# Got the V5 and 54 number for my July 2005 recorded RV



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The Muppet factory ( or DVLA) has given me a 54 number. :roll: 

I rang them up straight away, and was told that I must be wrong. 

"Have you got the title deed from the USA ?"
" yes its scanned into the computer."
" whats the date of first title?"
" July 7th, 2005"
" So, how am I wrong?"
" Oh, I see your point, does it matter?"

At which point I rather gave up the ghost, and requessted a supervisor, and asked him, if he bought a new 2008 car, if he thought a 2007 number plate would matter, he replied that it would, as you loose value on the vehicle greater than if properly registered. 

I asked him, why it should be different to me, and he couldnt tell me, but, I can apparently get the 54 number onto plates, and then when they re-issue the number, I can get new plates made up....so I asked him who was going to pay for the first, or the second set. I was told I could write and ask, and the DVLA would CONSIDER, whether to recompense me....for the cost incurred by their cock up,

If I leave it as is, then according to other sites and sales, I loose upwards of 10k on the value as soon as I put the number plate on it. 

We now await a phone call, guaranteed, allegedly, before 1300. I'm not holding my breath. :evil:


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Be very careful about the 54 plates as, if you put them on, then an HPI check will show a change of plate and the original 54 plate.

Insist that they start afresh (a complete new register) and not just change the V5.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dont have to worry, apparently, without you actually getting documentation from the manufacturer regarding date of first registration, the glorious HMG and DLVA go from the January its registered or as shown on the title deed. Therefore, January 2005 gets a 54 number.

I suggested that the title deed was, infact a lawful document and was prima facae evidence of first registration, and she said....no its not, I said, but its the same as the V5.....a pause, a breath...no its not, our V5 is better.

So rather than continue with the conversation, which was getting like pushing rabbits poo uphill with a rake, I gave up. 54 plate now ordered.


not happy tho'


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

To use the vernacular...


“what a Bummer”


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to put a cherished plate on mine, but that don't help you as JQL said what a shame.

Loddy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its a department being idle and too lazy to look properly at the situation. 

come the revolution, all beaurocrats, up against the wall, and I shall bombard them with paragraph 2.456 subsection 3,4893. :wink:


----------

